# Looking for some input



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi there. Found you all by doing a search. Here's my story, and I'd like some input.

There are tons of coyotes around here -- our place backs up to BLM, and we've seen them many times while horseback riding, and hear them every night. I've never seen one actually at the house, until yesterday. It was right outside my back fence, about 40-50 feet from the house. I always throw scraps of old bread, etc. out there for the birds. Got up and watched him, went outside and he just stood and stared at me, then slowly trotted off. Left for awhile, came back home, and there he was *again, right outside the fence. So .... I called my husband, who says in his best "What's WRONG with you" voice, to shoot him. Of course by the time I am loaded, he's gone. I've thrown some pieces of fat out where he was, and am hoping the crows won't get there first.

Now, here's my question. From reading other posts, I've heard a lot about human scent scaring them off, etc. But I figure if he's up eating the scraps, he's *already used to the human scent; right? So what are my chances he'll come back? I told my husband that for the first time, I truly understood his love of hunting -- I swear, I haven't thought of *anything since I saw that coyote yesterday but getting him. Looking for any input to bring him back in.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

scraps of bread should do it. maybe some meat would work better. put it out more in the evening when the crows are asleep and get up early in the morning thats when you will probably see him best. what are you shooting him with?


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

If it was me I'd take the fight to him, but given your circumstances i would just keep throwing food out further away. Are you sure you want to lure coyotes into your yard though.


----------



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input. There's bread and meat out there right now. Yesterday I saw him right around noon, and then again around 3:00. I'm usually up before it's light, so I'll keep an eye out for him then, too, although it's been so stinkin' foggy here you can't see more than 10 feet. I have a .22 or a .243.  There are others, but with the exception of a shotgun, those are the only two I feel comfortable with.


----------



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

coyote22250 said:


> If it was me I'd take the fight to him, but given your circumstances i would just keep throwing food out further away. Are you sure you want to lure coyotes into your yard though.


It's where I already toss scraps, anyway, and I'm reasonably sure there's been coyotes up that close before, I've just never seen them. We ride out of our backyard on the horses onto the BLM, and I've seen them just over the edge of the hill. I do have two little girls, though, as well as dogs and cats, and I'm not thrilled with him being that close. Its just SO irritating that he was that close yesterday, and I wasn't ready for him, and now he hasn't shown up. Patience, I know.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

i wouldn't use the .22 unless your 100 feet or less. those critters are tough. i would go with the .243 you have a guaranteed chance of killing him one shot. although the .22 would work but not uness you have good marksmanship skills and you can hit him in a vital zone. the shotgun with a slug would work best out of anything though.


----------



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

RM422 said:


> i wouldn't use the .22 unless your 100 feet or less. those critters are tough. i would go with the .243 you have a guaranteed chance of killing him one shot. although the .22 would work but not uness you have good marksmanship skills and you can hit him in a vital zone. the shotgun with a slug would work best out of anything though.


I just walked it off, and to the fence where he was hanging out yesterday is about 30 feet from my back deck, and he's definitely not running when I come outside, so I'd probably be fine with the .22. I'm fairly accurate, but admittedly the shooting I do is just target stuff. I am very comfortable with the shotguns, though, so maybe the slug would be my best best.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

If dont mind people hunting on your land, put the word out that you have a coyote problem and hunters are welcome. you could call the game and fish and tell them you are having problems. I have heard of stories of little kids like 3 and under have been killed by coyotes in california where they dont have any reason to be afraid of humans. I would also lock your cats up at night if you can. I was talking to a rancher just this weekend and their neighbor lost all of there cats. I hope you get him and when you post it. :sniper:


----------



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

coyote22250 said:


> If dont mind people hunting on your land, put the word out that you have a coyote problem and hunters are welcome. you could call the game and fish and tell them you are having problems. I have heard of stories of little kids like 3 and under have been killed by coyotes in california where they dont have any reason to be afraid of humans. I would also lock your cats up at night if you can. I was talking to a rancher just this weekend and their neighbor lost all of there cats. I hope you get him and when you post it. :sniper:


Thanks, I will! I grew up in Montana on a cattle ranch, so I don't tend to view coyotes as anything other than a nuiscance to be offed.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

if it's only that far then either use the .22 or the shotgun. shotgun would still be my first choice though. tell us when you get him. good luck!!!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i wish i had your problem. i chase yotes all over the country side...you have them coming 10 yards from your deck :x

kase


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

:rollin: lol I agree id love to have your problem, but then again Kase if us die hard yote hunters where out there, there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

coyote22250 said:


> :rollin: lol I agree id love to have your problem, but then again Kase if us die hard yote hunters where out there, there wouldn't be a problem.


LOL. I'm definitely not a die-hard, -- okay, I'm not even really a hunter, even though I've grown up around it my whole life, but I'm telling you, this little coyote has me obsessed! My husband's been after me for a long time to hunt with him. Who knows, maybe this will be the turning point.


----------



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

kase said:


> i wish i had your problem. i chase yotes all over the country side...you have them coming 10 yards from your deck :x
> 
> kase


You should head for southern Oregon then. They're like fleas on a dog around here. Of course, the only problem is it's so stinking populated here it's hard to find someone who will actually let you hunt. We are bordered by BLM, but even if we weren't, if he's in my back yard ...


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Ya there are someplaces in ND that i don't like to hunt because some house are only hlaf a mile away from each other, and it so flat i fraid of hitting something im not intending on.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

where i live...landowners greet you with open arms if you're hunting coyotes. none of the farmers really want them around. especially if they have livestock. the coyote numbers just arent that great where i live.

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I finally found out what were doing wrong kase, we never bring a loaf of bread with? Why haven't we ever thought of doing that, some hunters we are.


----------



## C4Transcripts (Feb 1, 2005)

bretts said:


> I finally found out what were doing wrong kase, we never bring a loaf of bread with? Why haven't we ever thought of doing that, some hunters we are.


I think this coyote is partial to grilled chicken and steak. He realizes he's not dealing with a real hunter - that's why he's not afraid. ;-)


----------

